# Not sure what this is.



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

*Is this a Hybrid?*​
Yes1669.57%No14.35%Unsure626.09%


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Need some help with this one. Not sure what it is.












Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Doesn't look like any cichlid that I can think of off the top of my head...


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

My best guess is that its a hybrid of Pseudotropheus polit and Pseudotropheus socolofi. When it flashes it has that polit mask and the majority of its body turns semi white.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Wonder is this is what it is. . . .










Any thoughts???


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, it isn't that fish. Different shape and colour.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fish most similar that I can think of is Pseudotropheus socolofi but not seen one with such clear barring. Does/can he ever show colouration with less baring?
Or Pseudotropheus flavus but I have not seen one that stayed so blue.
Maybe some morph of Pseudotropheus purpuratus?
But I think hybrid prob most likely these days.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe also check out Pseudotropheus sp. "ndumbi gold" on the net some coming into the UK these days maybe you too.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the same fish. This time you can really see that black mask on its face.









Any ideas??


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

How did you get him? It is more unlikely that you would find a pure rarer seen fish unmarked or in a mix tank.


----------

